# Vale la pena instalar el sistema con F2FS?

## elover

Hola, me pregunto si vale la pena instalar Gentoo con F2FS en vez de otro sistema de archivos para discos SSD?

Vosotros que usáis para vuestros SSD?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo uso XFS y va bastante bien, llevo años usándolo y nunca se ha roto, cosa que ext3 y 4 hicieron en alguna ocasión. Nunca he probado F2FS así que no puedo comparar. Recargo algunas cosas en la RAM: /tmp, /var/tmp/portage, /usr/portage/distfiles siempre con tmpfs.

----------

